
Ask HN: Where to incorporate a European startup? - kloncks
Mostly concerned about tax and governance, ESPECIALLY if I choose to switch jurisdictions later.<p>Would appreciate any people&#x27;s opinions and experience.
======
fasteo
Estonia e-residence program[1] is worth looking

[1][https://e-resident.gov.ee/](https://e-resident.gov.ee/)

~~~
ProblemFactory
Estonian business climate and taxes are attractive, and it's possible to
handle the paperwork almost remotely.

But in the end it does not matter. If you live and run your business from
country X, then that country is going to treat your business as a local one no
matter where it is registered.

------
BjoernKW
Depends on where you live and where you have to pay taxes at the moment.
Usually, incorporating in a country that's not your country of residence isn't
worth the trouble.

For certain business models some countries make more sense than others. For
instance, many franchises are based in the Netherlands because of low taxes on
licence fees. However, I wouldn't worry about that in the beginning. Those
potential future benefits are likely offset by the additional hassle of
essentially having to run a company in two legal systems simultaneously.

------
soloadventurer
If you are making incorporating decisions based on taxes, you should probably
not incorporate. How will you address CFC rules in your home country?

------
auganov
Should mostly consider who you'll be raising money from. Rasing American pre-A
money with a European incorporation is going to be tough.

------
stzup7
Be careful with CFC rules. If you own more than 50% of the company you'll be
liable to pay taxes in your country of residence.

------
observation
Ireland with the UK as runner up.

~~~
8draco8
UK is a bad idea considering Brexit. You should really choose country that you
are living in. If you want to go trough a trouble of company in another
country you can look in to Malta, Ireland, Austria or Estonia.

------
deanalevitt
A lot of people here in Israel incorporate in Cyprus.

------
charlesdm
Where are you based now?

